# My dogs



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

These 3 are mine
Heidi








Jake








Daisy









This is Max, mums dog









And these are Daisys brothers
Tayo 








Sidney & Otis


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD 

Chihuahua overload, be back sooooooon!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha yeh theres a few! Your chi is lovely though I need a chi like her next


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> Haha yeh theres a few! Your chi is lovely though I need a chi like her next


Oh thank you, I love her to bits 

How come you need one like her next? xx


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I dont need, but I would like lol. I'd like a LC cream or tri colour bitch next


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

You should of had a warning in the title.....CUTENESS OVERLOAD!  They are simply stunning


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

id never been a big lover of chis but they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Lowenchi (Jan 22, 2011)

Fab photos  I think Jake is sooo handsome! Love his colour


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!
This is very cool having all the chi pics too. lol x


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Theres chis everywhere tonight.....loving it


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely pics


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow...fabulous pics. All are looking smart and handsome.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't work out how to multi quote on my phone, thank you for the nice comments. I regonise 2 names from the chi forum. Jake is a handsome boy (although most people think hes female lol) i'm finally booking him in to have his bits off today


----------



## Lowenchi (Jan 22, 2011)

Awww poor Jake! I think dogs are a lot prettier than the bitch's in chis lol


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Lovely


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

They are all gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_tt1:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you.
I picked jake up from the vets today and wrapped him up in a blue blanket and a woman still said awww poor girl lol


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> Thank you.
> I picked jake up from the vets today and wrapped him up in a blue blanket and a woman still said awww poor girl lol


LOL bless him, hope he doesnt get a complex now. ha!
Hope he is feeling ok as well, am sure he will be really tired for a wee while, but then just watch he will be trying to run around again in no time, if he's anything like my Dilly was. lol nightmare!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

He doesn't mind aslong as hes getting attention lol. Yep he is already trying to run around and jump on everything im trying to keep him calm but its not working, and he got the cone thing off his head during the night


----------



## Forlyfe (Oct 23, 2011)

They're georgous especially Max :thumbsup:


----------

